# Looking to Buy Disney Resale 600 point Package @ Old Key West



## dannybaker (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello, and if possible can we get some advice on purchasing a Disney Timeshare.
We are looking at buying an annual 600 point package resale but do not know what would be a good price to pay. Any help and advice would really be appreciate any help. Of course we want to pass ROFR if that is even a issue today.  We really love Disney and usually go every other year for 6 to 8 weeks. We also own 4 weeks of Marriott and plan to use them both on our trips to Disney World. :rofl: 

Thank you again


----------



## presley (Nov 15, 2011)

According to this thread on Mouseowners.com  http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55033

"$40 -375 Feb. UY, all 2011 points, seller pays '11 MF, Buyer pays closing costs. (ROFR Passed!)"

Normally, the more points in the contract, the lower the per point will be.


----------



## slum808 (Nov 16, 2011)

You might want to consider buying multiple 200 point contracts. If you ever need to sell it would be easier. There aren't many buyers looking for 600 point contracts.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 16, 2011)

Contact Seth Nock: sethnock@sellingtimeshares.net 
He is a TUG member, and he is a licensed broker.

Seth got us a MUCH better deal through him than I could get through the other resale companies.  The service is excellent, and he got us $48 per point, loaded with 2011 points.  Our contract is with OKW!  

It's a great price, and I didn't have to hassle with offering back and forth.  He has listings on his site, but because he is a legitimate broker, he could find exactly what I wanted and the price I was willing to pay.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 16, 2011)

I would aim for something in the low $40s per point.  Don't be in a rush to buy it.  Wait for the right price.


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 16, 2011)

slum808 said:


> You might want to consider buying multiple 200 point contracts. If you ever need to sell it would be easier. There aren't many buyers looking for 600 point contracts.



This is great advice. A 600 point contract would be much more difficult to sell.  Also, with multiple contracts, you could sell off a portion of your  points and keep the rest if you wanted to downsize. Or, for example, leave in a will a 200 point contract to each of 3 children.  With a single 600 point contract, it's all or nothing.
If you do get multiple contracts, it will be easiest if they all have the same UY.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 16, 2011)

dvc_john said:


> This is great advice. A 600 point contract would be much more difficult to sell.  Also, with multiple contracts, you could sell off a portion of your  points and keep the rest if you wanted to downsize. Or, for example, leave in a will a 200 point contract to each of 3 children.  With a single 600 point contract, it's all or nothing.
> If you do get multiple contracts, it will be easiest if they all have the same UY.



Great advice.  I wish I had known this before I bought.


----------



## logan115 (Nov 16, 2011)

Google "DVC resales" and the first few hits will show the major DVC resale brokers.  I've used Jaki and Kinn at Resales DVC on all of my contracts and their service it top notch.

Here's a thread on Disboards that tracks ROFR information and may give you an idea of current prices.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2661661&page=99

Like others have said, I'd really look at buying a few (at least 2) smaller contracts as selling a 600 pt contract will be tough as there are a limited number of people looking to buy contracts that large.  In addition, there are not as many large contracts that are for sale or that will hit the market.  There are a lot more 200-300 pt contracts, and with more contracts that means more room for you to negotiate a better deal.

I'd also join Mouseowners.com as the site is focused almost entirely on DVC and in addition to the great info you'll get here you'll also get a ton over there.

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 16, 2011)

Unlike most, larger contracts do not bother me. Why, cause I am in it for the long run. 

Its a buyer's market and the larger the contract, the fewer the buyers. what that means is that you should have even more leverage in getting a great price. If I am buying super low, then selling it super should not be that big a deal. 

Make sure you buy the resort you want to stay. The contract should not be stripped and have all of the current Use Year points. Push to split closing costs. 

You did not say what resort you want to buy. I can't give you a fair price without knowing that first.


----------



## presley (Nov 16, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> You did not say what resort you want to buy. I can't give you a fair price without knowing that first.



It's in the subject line - Old Key West.


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 16, 2011)

presley said:


> It's in the subject line - Old Key West.



When you are quoting and scroll back, that bit of information does not show up, only the body of the thread......so I completely missed it.

Based on OKW and assuming it has all the current Use Year, I would start at $40 too.


----------



## marmite (Nov 16, 2011)

dvc_john said:


> This is great advice. A 600 point contract would be much more difficult to sell.  Also, with multiple contracts, you could sell off a portion of your  points and keep the rest if you wanted to downsize. Or, for example, leave in a will a 200 point contract to each of 3 children.  With a single 600 point contract, it's all or nothing.
> If you do get multiple contracts, it will be easiest if they all have the same UY.



Absolutely agree.  Circumstances can change, not just in how you use your timeshare, but if you can afford the maintenance fees as they go up -- that is a lot of maintenance fees each year.  Also, if I was being gifted a contract from my parents, or willed it, I would not want to be on the hook for those MF's. I also don't know many people who actually get enough vacation time each year (especially young adults) to use that much Disney, and still go on other vacations.

Also, I was just wondering if you have already stayed at Key West, and if that is why you are choosing that resort, or if it is the contract price alone?  If you are going for 6-8 weeks at a time, and want a long uninterrupted stretch in a DVC resort (especially when the kids are out of school) you will need that home resort advantage of the 11 month window for booking.  At the 7 month mark you would be hard pressed to get into another resort for such a long reservation, so I hope you love Key West.

I bought Beach Club sight-unseen (only photos), and although we like our time there for the location when we are going to the parks, I personally find it very lacking for a long vacation. I do not want to cook in that kitchen at all.

If I could afford 3 separate contracts, I would go for it -- I would also mix my portfolio a little so I could enjoy another DVC location for a week, which would be convenient for a different park and a change of pace.

Only you know what is right for you. 

Enjoy your vacation planning!


----------



## dannybaker (Nov 18, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much everyone for your advice. We received an offer from another tug member to purchase his Boardwalk Villas which has 310 points and all of 2012 points are available. He would like $60/pt. based on all the information everyone has provided this is way to high. We are so greatful to everyone for your help.

  Any help on sites or Brokers to buy Disney would be appreciated.

The Bakers


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 18, 2011)

$60 pp for BWV isn't too high, but if there are no 2011 points $45-50 pp would be about right. 

If this is a direct sale, the seller is saving 10% commission which would even further solidify that $45-50 pp offer.


----------



## presley (Nov 18, 2011)

dannybaker said:


> Any help on sites or Brokers to buy Disney would be appreciated.



The "big 4" are:

dvcbyresale.com
resalesdvc.com
dvc-resales.com
fidelityresales.com

I know the first 3 have email lists that you can sign up for and then you will get their listings sometimes before their sites are updated.  Also, the first 2 will look for you, if you tell them what you want.  In the very least, comparing those sites daily will give you a pretty good idea what a decent price is.


----------



## dannybaker (Nov 18, 2011)

*Again. Thank you*

Thank you very much, we are so thankful for everyone's help.

The Bakers


----------



## icydog (Jan 6, 2012)

presley said:


> The "big 4" are:
> 
> dvcbyresale.com
> resalesdvc.com
> ...



Remember, Mr Buyer, as Tom suggested--use one of the brokers above.  It's free for you and takes any possibility of being scammed out of the equation.


----------



## sweetdana (Mar 19, 2012)

600 points is a lot.  I would highly  rec  buying a 375 - 450 point contract and the balance on the second. I would wait on the second until the 1st is used for a yr or 2, for a couple reasons. 

1) Home resort is needed for high demand times, and until you have stayed at a few resorts, you may find OKW is not your fav. It is not the same as many other time shares.  Only  3  buildings have elevators, so although the  second floor isn't  too bad. The rd floor with a stroller, or a medical cond, is tough. Nearly all 2 bed dedicated are without elevators. Also the pools ay OKW are nothing compared to Saratoga Springs, Animal Kingdom, and Beach Club.  If you are looking for a grand villa, you need your home resort  priority in almost all cases. So if you do not love OKW, and you want the grand villa, your outta luck.   You can own at more than 1 resort and buy banking/borrowering use the home resort priv at  2 or   resorts, but splitting up your contract. 
2) If you find you have to many points, you are out of luck, though renting is allowed now, there is the plausability they can take this away, or may it a direct purchase requirement, at any time. ( Grandfathered in clause expiring March of last yr with other direct/resale differences.)  It would be more logical to be 100 points short, and borrow/transfer in/ buy additional contract in 6 months - 2 yrs,  instead of having 100 extra points.   Esp with the price of dues.  Making sure not only DVC is what you want, but also  OKW. 
I used Jaki and Kinn, and loved them. Thought they were fantastic, and happy with results.


----------



## TimeshareFriend (Apr 6, 2012)

In my experience I have sold Old Key west from $40-52 per point. Being that the expiration date is 2042 you can find some really great deals. A 600 point contract is going to be hard to find, however with patience it is obtainable or go the alternate route as a previous tugger posted and buy multiple smaller units. Most title companies will give you a deal on multiple purchases. Good luck with your search!

Tyler Stofel


----------



## stanleyu (Apr 6, 2012)

I've noticed that some of the OKW contracts have been extended - to 2057, I believe. Do you know if this can still be done?


----------



## presley (Apr 6, 2012)

stanleyu said:


> I've noticed that some of the OKW contracts have been extended - to 2057, I believe. Do you know if this can still be done?



From what I've read on DVC boards, all OKW owners were offered a chance to extend their membership for a fee.  That fee went up considerably after "special offer" amount of time.  

If you buy on resale, the contract will either have 2042 or 2057 expiration.  You would find that when making an offer.

DVC was snatching up a lot of OKW a few months ago and that led to speculation that they were buying 2042 expiration contracts and reselling them as 2057.  I never read that it was proven, just speculated.  

This is very old, but has the pricing structure that was in place at the time.
http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread...ed-OKW-Extension&highlight=key+west+extension


----------



## sweetdana (Apr 11, 2012)

They are still ROFRing a ton of non-extended contracts and reselling them as 2057s and making a killing. I think ideally they want as much as possible to not expire in 2042.


----------

